# new to kelowna



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

ive just moved to kelowna with my fiance and was wondering if there were any ex pat groups in kelowna,,im waiting for my LMO to come through and if any 1 has any other work i could do would be great to hear from you...thanks ,,,Howard


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

howard zeegan said:


> ive just moved to kelowna with my fiance and was wondering if there were any ex pat groups in kelowna,,im waiting for my LMO to come through and if any 1 has any other work i could do would be great to hear from you...thanks ,,,Howard


Hi Howard,
Welcome to sunny Kelowna.
Try calling city hall,there is a group for new residents to Kelowna,i am sure they could point you in the right direction.
There are a number of football teams who are always looking for new players,so if you play soccer that is another good way of getting to know people.
Try the library as well,they also have various groups and meetings that you may want to give a whirl.
Best of luck on your new venture

bc brit


----------



## howard zeegan (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats great bc brit thanks for the info,,i take it youve been here a while?
Howard


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to Kelowna, Howard & fiance!  You're more than welcome to join all of us via the link in my signature (free Okanagan forum). There have been a few new arrivals recently and like you, they are open to making new friends. 

Cheers


----------

